# rematadas



## Carisma

Pessoal:

Alguém me ajuda com essa frase aqui, a dúvida está em vermelho, obrigada. É para traduzir o termo para o português.

*Estos datos se unen a la gran cantidad de viviendas para ser rematadas, lo que añade renovadas presiones a la baja para el precio de las viviendas. *


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Rematadas* é _vendidas em leilão_ público.


----------



## Carfer

XiaoRoel said:


> *Rematadas* é _vendidas em leilão_ público.


 
Então em português é '_arrematadas_'.


----------



## Carisma

Obrigada!!


----------



## Luiz Eduardo Brandão

Carisma said:


> Pessoal:
> 
> Alguém me ajuda com essa frase aqui, a dúvida está em vermelho, obrigada. É para traduzir o termo para o português.
> 
> *Estos datos se unen a la gran cantidad de viviendas para ser rematadas, lo que añade renovadas presiones a la baja para el precio de las viviendas. *




Rematar, em espanhol, também significa terminar, concluir. Não me parece que tenha sentido entender por "arrematada" = compradas em leilão. Porque casas compradas em leilão não fariam pressão para baixo sobre o preço da moradia: podiam até fazer a pressão contrária.
Já entendendo rematar por terminar (de construir, subentende-se), o resto da frase faz sentido. Terminando-se a construção dessa "grande quantidade de moradias", aumentaria consideravelmente a oferta destas, logo pressionaria para baixo o preço das casas. CDQ.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Luiz Eduardo Brandão said:


> Rematar, em espanhol, também significa terminar, concluir. Não me parece que tenha sentido entender por "arrematada" = compradas em leilão. Porque casas compradas em leilão não fariam pressão para baixo sobre o preço da moradia: podiam até fazer a pressão contrária.
> Já entendendo rematar por terminar (de construir, subentende-se), o resto da frase faz sentido. Terminando-se a construção dessa "grande quantidade de moradias", aumentaria consideravelmente a oferta destas, logo pressionaria para baixo o preço das casas. CDQ.


Estou de acordo contigo, Luiz. Acho que a tua interpretação está correta.


----------



## Carisma

Obrigada, pessoal, sempre me ajudam muito, é bom contar com experts no site!!!!


----------



## Tomby

WhoSoyEu said:


> Estou de acordo contigo, Luiz. Acho que a tua interpretação está correta.


Estou plenamente de acordo com você, porém reconheço que falta contexto para afirmar categoricamente o significado de "rematar". 
Na minha opinião, em espanhol, a habitação vendida em leilão é denominada _subastada_: "_...gran cantidad de viviendas para ser subastadas..._". 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Olá pessoal.

Por aqui, _rematar _é uma forma de dizer "vender rapidamente". Então eu interpreto que tem muitas casas para vender (grande oferta) e por isso o preço é baixo. 

Abraços.


----------



## Carisma

Pessoal, a respeito da mesma dúvia exposta acima, ecaminho a explicação técnica do parrágrafo em questão para ver se desse  jeito podem me ajudar com a tradução.
Obrigadíssima, ainda não sei, bem ao certo, como expor a ideia...

Son casas que van a ir a remate, por lo que aún no han sido compradas. No hay certeza de que vayan a ser compradas (de hecho, hay cada vez más). Si se compraran, eso sí impactaría al alza en el precio. 

Lo que es seguro es que la oferta de casas existentes sigue en aumento: este exceso de oferta es lo que deprime a los precios.


----------



## Luiz Eduardo Brandão

Carisma said:


> Pessoal, a respeito da mesma dúvia exposta acima, ecaminho a explicação técnica do parrágrafo em questão para ver se desse  jeito podem me ajudar com a tradução.
> Obrigadíssima, ainda não sei, bem ao certo, como expor a ideia...
> 
> Son casas que van a ir a remate, por lo que aún no han sido compradas. No hay certeza de que vayan a ser compradas (de hecho, hay cada vez más). Si se compraran, eso sí impactaría al alza en el precio.
> 
> Lo que es seguro es que la oferta de casas existentes sigue en aumento: este exceso de oferta es lo que deprime a los precios.




Agora a coisa ficou mais clara, e remate parece mesmo se referir a leilão. Como não há certeza de que "vayan a ser compradas", creio que a melhor tradução para rematadas (= "ir a remate") é leiloada. Ficaria assim, então:

"esses dados se somam à grande quantidade de moradias a serem leiloadas, o que acrescenta..."


----------



## Carisma

Obrigada, Giorgio, então deixo rematadas mesmo, em português? O que vc acha?
Abraço!


----------



## Carfer

Carisma said:


> Obrigada, Giorgio, então deixo rematadas mesmo, em português? O que vc acha?
> Abraço!


 
A pergunta é para o Giorgio, mas deixem-me meter a minha colherada. Não há agora dúvida de que '_rematar_' significa neste caso '_leiloar_' e, por isso, ou traduz por '_leiloadas_' ou por '_*ar*rematadas_'. '_Arrematar_' não é, em bom rigor, o mesmo que '_leiloar_', porque _'leiloar_' engloba todas as fases da venda em leilão e '_arrematar_' refere-se apenas a uma, ao momento da adjudicação, da venda ao maior ofertante. No entanto, ainda que com menos propriedade, usam-se por vezes como sinónimos. Agora traduzir por '_rematadas_' é que não, porque '_rematar_' existe em português, mas só tem o sentido de terminar, finalizar, acabar.


----------



## Carisma

Obrigada, Carfer!!! Então vou escolher ou "a serem leiloadas" ou "a serem arrematadas"... embora não sejam absolutamente sinônimos, vou tentar escolher a melhor opção!!! mais uma vez, valeu pela valiosa ajuda!!!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Concordo com o Carfer, até porque agora é claro que não está-se empregando o significado (mais bem errôneo, acho eu) que muita gente usa por estas terras.

Abraços.


----------



## Tomby

Luiz Eduardo Brandão said:


> Agora a coisa ficou mais clara, e remate parece mesmo se referir a leilão. Como não há certeza de que "vayan a ser compradas", creio que a melhor tradução para rematadas (= "ir a remate") é leiloada. Ficaria assim, então:
> 
> "esses dados se somam à grande quantidade de moradias a serem leiloadas, o que acrescenta..."


"vayan a ser adjudicadas"
Normalmente en subastas _se adjudican_ cosas.
Saludos,


----------



## Carfer

Tombatossals said:


> "vayan a ser adjudicadas"
> Normalmente en subastas _se adjudican_ cosas.
> Saludos,


 
Nesse caso '_adjudicadas_' e '_arrematadas_' são sinónimos em português.


----------



## Carisma

Obrigada, Tombatossals e Carfer!!!


----------

